# Ego One CLR rebuilding



## Homeboy (21/5/15)

Hi guys 

Anyone here changed just the cotton on the ego one coil I.e using the same wire/kanthal given on the pre wicked one. i dont have an ohm metre and not that advanced to start doing complete rebuliding, so was curious to know if i can just buy the cotton and replace only the cotton and after a few rewicks i throw it away once the wire is toasted. I have read on the joyetech website that it can be done but not sure if anyone has tried it.


I currently have the 1 ohm ego one CLR coils


also i see that these coils have LVC, what would be the best on a 50/50 juice. do i need to open it up abit or close it or try first and see after how long i get a dry hit

any advise will be helpful.


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/15)

I have rewicked and rebuilt the 0.5ohm CLR.

Simply removing the cotton then dry burning it and then rewicking should be fine.

just make 100% sure that you do not deform the coil when removing the old wick and adding the new wick.

I strongly suggest getting your hands on an ohm meter, even just rewicking it is a must in my book.

Once the coil is toast don't through the whole CLR coil away, the point of the CLR is to be rebuild time and time again so all that will need to happen is to remove the old coil and rebuild and fit a new one.


Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Homeboy (21/5/15)

thanks @BhavZ will definately give it a try, a bit low on cash flow to invest on any new toys right now but will take the advise and not try to damage the coil when putting in the new cotton.


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> I have rewicked and rebuilt the 0.5ohm CLR.
> 
> Simply removing the cotton then dry burning it and then rewicking should be fine.
> 
> ...



Brings back memories of the coil saving on the mighty mPT2 @BhavZ


----------



## free3dom (21/5/15)

Haven't rebuilt one of these, but I found this video..seems easy enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/15)

Silver said:


> Brings back memories of the coil saving on the mighty mPT2 @BhavZ


Most definitely, when I rebuilding it MPT2 was ringing loud in my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Haven't rebuilt one of these, but I found this video..seems easy enough



One of the most painful coil building vids I have every seen but none the less still a pretty informative vid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> One of the most painful coil building vids I have every seen but none the less still a pretty informative vid.



Haha, indeed 

This is the first "official" rebuilding video I've watched and it makes me think they should just leave it to "the professionals"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

